# win verify trust error 24592



## michaelm2314 (Aug 13, 2010)

I am trying to install Family Tree Maker 2010 on my computor ,I have windows 7 64 bit os. When the install gets to back grounds \arch de triomphe.jpg the installlation stops.I the get a message "error 1330.A file that is required cannot be installed because the cabinet fileE:\core_a~1.cab has an invalid digital signature.This may indicate that the cabinet file is corrupt.Error 24592 was returned bywin verify trust."
Any ideas what I can do?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Download the installer again - the error sounds like the installer is corrupt.


----------

